# IrDa v/s IRTalk



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2013)

Hello folks,

Voici mon problème du jour : J'ai, entre autres, deux Mac équipés de ports infra-rouges, et j'aimerais les faire communiquer par ce biais. Le premier est un 1400CS équipé d'un port "up to 230 KB/s, et le second, un PowerBook G3 "Pismo" équipé d'un port 4 Mb/s (soit 512 KB/s). Voilà pour le matos.

Le logiciel lui, c'est Mac OS 9.2.2 pour le Pismo, et Mac OS 7.6.1 + MàJ d'Open Transport (celle qui inclue la version "OS 8" d'Apparence).

Le problème, c'est que 9.2.2 ne semble connaître que le protocole IrDa pour la communication infra rouge, alors que le 7.6.1, lui, ne jure que par IrTalk. J'ai essayé d'apprendre le langage de chacun des deux à l'autre, sans succès, 9.2.2 semble incapable de "parler" en IrTalk, et 7.6.1 ne disposant pas nativement des ressources IrDa, j'ai tenté de les lui greffer, mais sans succès, il manque toujours quelque chose, le TdB Ir me dit toujours que "les ressources IrDa ne sont pas installées sur cet ordinateur".

Ce que j'ai transféré du Pismo vers le 1400, c'est l'extension IrDaLib et le tableau de bord Infra rouge. J'ai beau m'user les yeux sur la liste des extensions du Pismo, impossible de trouver autre chose semblant se rapporter à l'infra rouge.

Quelqu'un est-il parvenu, d'une façon ou d'une autre à faire communiquer deux machines avec systèmes comparables par ce biais ? Et si oui : comment ?

NB : le port série de mon 1400 est mort, donc je ne peux pas compter sur le réseau LocalTalk, et trouver aujourd'hui une carte PCMCIA ethernet compatible avec le système 7.6 relève de la gajure, donc, l'IR est ma seule alternative aux disquettes (mon 1400 est la version "de base", fournie sans le module lecteur CD, et je ne peux pas lui greffer un système plus récent faute de Ram : il n'a que 12 Mo. Heureusement, j'ai encore deux lecteurs "SuperDisk", un en module de baie d'extension sur le Pismo, et un USB sur le PM G4, je peux donc lire et écrire des disquettes sur mes machines dotées de Mac OS X).


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2013)

Après avoir feuilleté quelques pages sur le net, dont Apple et lowendmac, ça n'a pas l'air possible ton truc. Seul le 8.6 permet de parler en IrTalk, après trop tard ...

Comme je te le disais autre part, le mieux c'est un DD SCSI externe + carte PCMCIA SCSI pour le pismo


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Mars 2013)

Salut Pascal,



Une question : que fais tu sur ces machines à ce jour ?


P.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Comme je te le disais autre part, le mieux c'est un DD SCSI externe + carte PCMCIA SCSI pour le pismo



Vi ? J'attends ton colis !   



Pharmacos a dit:


> Salut Pascal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je collectionne ! :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je collectionne ! :love:





:love:


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi ? J'attends ton colis !



Je suis quand même étonné qu'un grand collectionneur comme toi n'ait pas un ou deux Apple SC ... 



Pharmacos a dit:


> :love:



:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis quand même étonné qu'un grand collectionneur comme toi n'ait pas un ou deux Apple SC ...



Je débute, en fait, j'ai débuté ma collec quand j'ai dégité le Duo 230 pour 10&#8364; sur une brocante, mais auparavant, j'avais donné plein de vieux matos (3 Wallstreet/PDQ, 1 Lombard, et pas mal d'accessoires pour ces machines), mais de disque dur SCSI, je n'avais plus depuis que j'avais revendu mon SE30 &#8230; Ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas 

EDIT : Ah si, c'est bête, j'ai donné deux ZIP SCSI, mais de toute façon, je n'ai jamais eu de carte PCMCIA SCSI (mais j'ai une carte SCSI sur mon serveur, pour mon scanner Agfa).


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2013)

En cherchant bien sur le net on peut trouver quelques cartes PCMCIA sans se ruiner. Et il y a quelques mois un SC 40 pour 15/20 euros je crois. C'est vrai que ça se fait rare, mais ce sont de vrais boitiers SCSI Apple, donc indispensable !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> En cherchant bien sur le net on peut trouver quelques cartes PCMCIA sans se ruiner. Et il y a quelques mois un SC 40 pour 15/20 euros je crois. C'est vrai que ça se fait rare, mais ce sont de vrais boitiers SCSI Apple, donc indispensable !



En fait, déjà, si je retrouvais un ZIP SCSI, ça réglerait le problème (je passerais par le PM G4 au lieu du Pismo), contrairement au SuperDisk, le ZIP est rapide, et 94 Mo par disquette (je crois que le ZIP 250 n'a pas existé en SCSI), ça couvre la plupart des besoins.

Autre problème, j'ai aussi donné tous mes adaptateurs HDI30 -> DB25 :sick:


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, déjà, si je retrouvais un ZIP SCSI, ça réglerait le problème (je passerais par le PM G4 au lieu du Pismo), contrairement au SuperDisk, le ZIP est rapide, et 94 Mo par disquette (je crois que le ZIP 250 n'a pas existé en SCSI), ça couvre la plupart des besoins.
> 
> Autre problème, j'ai aussi donné tous mes adaptateurs HDI30 -> DB25 :sick:



Pas de chance, il y avait eu des dons sur silicium à un moment. Ceci dit ça se trouve encore 

Sinon j'ai jamais aimé le ZIP, bien moins fiable que mes Syquest (105 et 230 Mo), et moins performant aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon j'ai jamais aimé le ZIP, bien moins fiable que mes Syquest (105 et 230 Mo), et moins performant aussi



Là, on ne partage pas la même expérience, j'ai eu des ZIP et des Syquest, jamais de problème avec les ZIP (contrairement à leur grand frère le Jaz), mais des Syquest, j'en ai balancé pas mal à la benne, hors d'état (y compris les syquest interne de certains Atari Mega ST). Et là, je ne parle pas des disques, mais bien des lecteurs, au mécanisme extrêmement fragile.

Quant à la performance du ZIP, pour un disque semi rigide, elle n'est pas si mauvaise (plus rapide que le disque interne de mon SE30 en tous cas)


----------



## Invité (16 Mars 2013)

Tu as jeté un oeil ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

Ben ménant que tu me le dis, oui, donc j'ai un Mac "IRTalk" only, et l'autre "IrDA" only, there is no way for me 

Ma seule chance : dégoter une carte ethernet "vieux tromblons compatible"


----------



## Invité (16 Mars 2013)

J'étais pas sûr, lecture en diagonale
Pis, c'est un lien qui est utile pour ce qui concerne l'IR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------

Ou trouver un 3400 qui accepte le double protocole d'après le lien, c'est peut être plus facile


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ou trouver un 3400 qui accepte le double protocole d'après le lien, c'est peut être plus facile



Effectivement, malheureusement, ça ne pousse pas sur les arbres ! :rateau:


----------



## claude72 (17 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, on ne partage pas la même expérience, j'ai eu des ZIP et des Syquest...


Je dois avoir les deux dans mes fonds de stocks... j'hésite un peu à me séparer des ZIP (car j'ai encore un lecteur USB sur le MacPro et des Mac SCSI), mais je te donne les SyQuest (lecteur ou lecteurs + disques) si tu les veux !

(et si tu n'en veux pas, si ça intéresse quelqu'un d'autre je donne aussi...)

Sinon j'ai aussi des vieux boitiers SCSI de Syquest, dans lesquels il est facile de brancher un disque-dur SCSI.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Je dois avoir les deux dans mes fonds de stocks... j'hésite un peu à me séparer des ZIP (car j'ai encore un lecteur USB sur le MacPro et des Mac SCSI), mais je te donne les SyQuest (lecteur ou lecteurs + disques) si tu les veux !
> 
> (et si tu n'en veux pas, si ça intéresse quelqu'un d'autre je donne aussi...)
> 
> Sinon j'ai aussi des vieux boitiers SCSI de Syquest, dans lesquels il est facile de brancher un disque-dur SCSI.



Je veux bien un Syquest et un ou deux disques, si ça ne te prive pas, je passerais par le PowerMac, qui a une carte SCSI (au fait, le Syquest, il est compatible Mac OS X ? Parce que le PM est sous Leopard, donc pas de "Classic").

Sinon, on parle de ça en privé : tu me dis où, et combien de timbres il faut que je t'envoie, je sais que tu m'as déjà envoyé des choses, mais ce n'est pas possible de garder tous les MP, même avec un droit étendu à 500 Mp, on doit faire périodiquement le ménage :rateau:


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2013)

Les Syquest se comportent comme des DD au niveau montage, donc à moins que OS X ne lise plus l'HFS de base, pas de soucis ...

Le seul truc c'est de pouvoir trouver un moyen de les connecter, et des adaptateurs comme le Ratoc FR1SX (Firewire-SCSI) sont introuvables ...

Sinon il faut remplacer le DD SCSI de ne vieux macs pas des Compact Flash avec le kit qui va bien ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2013)

En fait, à la réflexion, ça serait plutôt deux Syquest (boîtiers) et un disque qu'il me faudrait* (dont un avec adaptateur HDI30 -> DB25, et les câbles SCSI qui vont bien avec, parce que vu que j'ai donné tous les miens ici, les boîtiers sans les câbles &#8230; Ah, et un terminateur aussi, ça commence à faire lourd, tout ça, je pense que je vais m'en tenir aux disquettes )


(*) Parce que si je peux bouger facilement un boîtier entre mes deux portables équipés en SCSI, par contre, sur mon serveur, c'est une toute autre histoire, impossible de l'éteindre et le rallumer à chaque fois, et de le sortir de son alvéole pour accéder aux connecteurs à l'arrière, je finirais rapidement par abimer quelque chose, donc, pour lui, il me faudrait un boîtier à demeure !


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2013)

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Powerbook-14...s_Portables&hash=item1c30f2b7c9#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Powerbook-14...s_Portables&hash=item1c30f2b7c9#ht_500wt_1413



Trop cher pour Pascal 

Par contre je pourrais être riche si je faisais comme ce gars 


A négocier ?


----------



## claude72 (18 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je veux bien un Syquest et un ou deux disques, si ça ne te prive pas...
> (...)
> En fait, à la réflexion, ça serait plutôt deux Syquest (boîtiers) et un  disque qu'il me faudrait* (dont un avec adaptateur HDI30 -> DB25, et  les câbles SCSI qui vont bien avec, parce que vu que j'ai donné tous les  miens ici, les boîtiers sans les câbles &#8230; Ah, et un terminateur aussi,


Je ne me sers plus du tout de ce système, donc je te donne TOUT ce que j'ai si tu veux !

Fais ton choix :
- 2 lecteurs 88 Mo
- 1 lecteur 200 Mo
- 9 disques 88 Mo
- 1 disque 44 Mo
... et je peux joindre des câbles SCSI 50/50 ou 25/50 (tu me dis combien !) et je dois certainement avoir 2 terminaisons (il faut que je fouille !)

Quand au câble HD30/DB25, j'en ai un, c'est sûr... mais je n'ai pas réussi à le retrouver (je voulais le donner à *Matacao* avec le PB520 !)

Si d'autres personnes sont intéressées, arrangez-vous avec Pascal !!!  

(j'ai aussi un lecteur Jaz...)

J'ai juste besoin d'un peu de temps pour vider mes docs persos des disques et trouver une boîte pour l'expédition.





> (au fait, le Syquest, il est compatible Mac OS X ?...


Aucune idée !!! sinon, j'avais une carte SCSI dans mon G4 (le même que le tien en 1,25 GHz) ça marchait parfaitement sous 10.3 (avec le Zip)...

... mais quand j'ai voulu le passer sous 10.4, ça plantait à chaque démarrage à cause d'une incompatibilité entre la carte, son driver et le Tigre !!! donc le SCSI sous 10.4 et plus, ça risque d'être délicat...

Sinon, je dois avoir 2 ou 3 lecteurs Zip 100 Mo SCSI (et plein de disquettes), que, finalement à y réfléchir, je peux échanger contre un Zip 100 Mo USB...





> tu me dis où, et combien de timbres il faut que je t'envoie,


Pas besoin, c'est gratis (et j'ai toujours ton adresse)


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> &#8230;, que, finalement à y réfléchir, je peux échanger contre un Zip 100 Mo USB...



Je veux bien te donner un Zip Ide (capacité ? venant d'un B/B), reste plus qu'a acheter un adaptateur Ide/Usb et ça roule&#8230;



melaure a dit:


> Trop cher pour Pascal



Bah, il est toujours à 7&#8364;&#8230;


----------



## claude72 (18 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Je veux bien te donner un Zip Ide (capacité ? venant d'un B/B), reste plus qu'a acheter un adaptateur Ide/Usb et ça roule


Je te remercie, mais si il vient d'un B/B, alors c'est un Zip (100 Mo) *interne*... donc il faut aussi l'alimenter, et là ça devient un peu plus compliqué !!! et comme je n'ai plus de place en interne, alors je préfère trouver un Zip directement USB... 
... mais, réflexion faite, je me demande si c'est bien nécessaire... en fait ce serait plus en rechange et pour le G4, car j'en ai déjà un branché sur le MacPro, et j'ai encore un client (ex-de l'imprimerie) qui utilise des Zip... mais finalement je n'en ai pas un besoin quotidien !!!


En fait, je n'ai plus de Mac utilisables fonctionnant en SCSI... donc je me dis que je pourrais bien me débarrasser de tout mon matos SCSI !!!
( mais là, il faut venir chercher, parceque pour expédier ça ferait trop lourd...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Je ne me sers plus du tout de ce système, donc je te donne TOUT ce que j'ai si tu veux !
> 
> Fais ton choix :
> - 2 lecteurs 88 Mo
> ...



Ben alors, les deux lecteurs 88 Mo et quelques disques (deux ou trois, ça suffirait amplement) feraient l'affaire, accompagnés de deux câbles 50/25, d'un terminateur (il m'en reste un) , et si tu retrouve ton adaptateur HDI30/DB25, parce que sans lui, je suis coincé.

Sinon, pour ta carte SCSI, à titre d'info, la mienne a fonctionné parfaitement jusqu'à Tiger, mais j'ai eu un problème sous Leopard. Apple avait simplement supprimé le pilote Adaptec du système (il le fournissait jusqu'au 10.4). Il m'a suffit de télécharger l'installeur du pilote sur le site d'Adaptec, (c'est le même depuis Jaguar) et de l'installer pour que ma carte se remette à fonctionner parfaitement sous Leopard et Leopard Server maintenant !










NB : Le slot 5 est mentionné aussi comme "contrôleur SCSI", mais en fait, c'est un contrôleur ATA133) ​


claude72 a dit:


> Je te remercie, mais si il vient d'un B/B, alors c'est un Zip (100 Mo) *interne*... donc il faut aussi l'alimenter, et là ça devient un peu plus compliqué !!!



Si les zip 100 internes des Mac sont comme ceux des PC, ils ont une interface ATA, si tu veux, j'ai l'adaptateur ATA/USB qui va bien (avec son alim, un peu bricolée, j'ai du l'ouvrir pour y refaire des soudures, mais 100% opérationnelle et "safe", je l'ai refermée proprement), je te le donne (mais faut me repasser ton adresse, je ne dois plus l'avoir), je te dois bien ça !


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2013)

HDI-30 pour quelques euros, si besoin ...


----------



## claude72 (19 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> HDI-30 pour quelques euros, si besoin ...


Pascal, saute dessus !!!

(parceque le mien, j'ai peur qu'il soit resté à l'imprimerie, et si c'est le cas, maintenant il est parti à la poubelle)



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------






Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben alors, les deux lecteurs 88 Mo et quelques disques (deux ou trois, ça suffirait amplement) feraient l'affaire, accompagnés de deux câbles 50/25, d'un terminateur (il m'en reste un) , et si tu retrouve ton adaptateur HDI30/DB25, parce que sans lui, je suis coincé.


C'est un lot : je mets tout dans le carton... tu bennes ou tu donnes à qui le veut ce qui ne te sert pas !!!

(mais il faut que tu me laisses un peu de temps pour rebrancher un G3, essayer les lecteurs et vider les disques)

Sinon, autre possibilité, tu prends le Zip de Invité, tu le mets en interne dans ton G4 si il reste de la place ou sinon dans ton adaptateur, et je te donnes mes 2 ou 3 lecteurs Zip SCSI avec quelques disquettes (ce serait peut-être une solution plus fiable !!! et puis comme je disais précédemment, en fait vu ce que j'utilise les Zip, un seul lecteur me suffit !)...

... et les SyQuest je les donne à qui les veux ! (pareil, le lot !!!)






> Sinon, pour ta carte SCSI, à titre d'info, la mienne a fonctionné  parfaitement jusqu'à Tiger, mais j'ai eu un problème sous Leopard. Apple  avait simplement supprimé le pilote Adaptec du système (il le  fournissait jusqu'au 10.4). Il m'a suffit de télécharger l'installeur du  pilote sur le site d'Adaptec, (c'est le même depuis Jaguar) et de  l'installer pour que ma carte se remette à fonctionner parfaitement sous  Leopard et Leopard Server maintenant !


Effectivement, sous 10.4 ce driver était toujours présent, mais il fait planter le Mac avec ma carte SCSI... et je ne suis pas le seul, puisque j'ai trouvé confirmation de ce problème sur des forums de discussions, par des utilisateurs qui ont eu exactement le même problème que j'avais. Il y avait aussi une solution pour régler le problème, mais elle n'a pas fonctionnée.
J'ai aussi téléchargé les drivers chez Adaptec, et c'était pareil...

En fait, il me semble que le problème venait du modèle de ma carte : c'est une 2905, et les drivers pour les cartes 29xx sont buggués...

... alors que la tienne est une 6280 dont les drivers ne sont pas bugués !
(et si j'ai bonne mémoire il me semble que la solution était de supprimer les drivers 29xx et d'essayer de faire fonctionner les cartes 29xx avec les drivers 62xx ou 68xx !!! mais pour moi ça n'a pas fonctionné... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Pascal, saute dessus !!!
> 
> (parceque le mien, j'ai peur qu'il soit resté à l'imprimerie, et si c'est le cas, maintenant il est parti à la poubelle)



Je viens de valider la commande 



claude72 a dit:


> Sinon, autre possibilité, tu prends le Zip de Invité, tu le mets en interne dans ton G4 si il reste de la place



Peux pas, c'est un Fw800, pas d'emplacement pour y mettre un ZIP (et de toute façon, il est plein jusqu'à la gueule : 4 disques durs* et deux lecteurs optiques). En fait, ce qu'il m'aurait fallu, c'est un Zip en baie d'extension pour le Pismo. J'en ai eu un, mais pour WallStreet &#8230; Pas compatible.

(*) Tiens, d'ailleurs, à ce propos, si toi ou quelqu'un d'autre avait une très longue nappe IDE (60 cm au moins), ça m'arrangerait, ça me permettrait de connecter deux de ces disques sur ma carte ATA100/133 au lieu du contrôleur ATA66 de la carte mère (le Fw800 a deux contrôleurs pour les disques durs, mais un seul est un ATA100, le second, celui pour les disques sous les lecteurs optiques, est un ATA66, et je n'arrive pas à trouver une nappe assez longue pour connecter ces deux disques à ma carte PCI, bien que celle ci soit sur le slot le plus proche des disques.


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J
> (*) Tiens, d'ailleurs, à ce propos, si toi ou quelqu'un d'autre avait une très longue nappe IDE (60 cm au moins), ça m'arrangerait, ça me permettrait de connecter deux de ces disques sur ma carte ATA100/133 au lieu du contrôleur ATA66 de la carte mère (le Fw800 a deux contrôleurs pour les disques durs, mais un seul est un ATA100, le second, celui pour les disques sous les lecteurs optiques, est un ATA66, et je n'arrive pas à trouver une nappe assez longue pour connecter ces deux disques à ma carte PCI, bien que celle ci soit sur le slot le plus proche des disques.



J'en ai une qui fait pile poil 60cm c'est un prolongateur/partageur avec une connexion au milieu aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> J'en ai une qui fait pile poil 60cm c'est un prolongateur/partageur avec une connexion au milieu aussi.



Tu peux préciser ? les prises sont de quel type et où (combien, et pour celle(s) du milieu, à quelle distance ? (les deux disques à connecter sont juste l'un au dessus de l'autre, mais la carte est loin), et ce que tu entends par "prolongateur" ?

En fait, j'en ai une, de 60 cm, mais les prises "disque" sont trop écartées, je peux connecter le disque maître, mais pas l'esclave. Ce qu'il me faudrait, c'est 60 cm, entre le connecteur "carte" et le premier connecteur disque (entre les deux connecteurs disques, 8 ou 10 cm suffisent, mais il peut y avoir plus).


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2013)

Ben regarde, 20cm entre la prise bleue et celle du milieu et 40cm ensuite jusqu'à la dernière.
Mais celle du milieu peut rester non utilisée je pense.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ben regarde, 20cm entre la prise bleue et celle du milieu et 40cm ensuite jusqu'à la dernière.
> Mais celle du milieu peut rester non utilisée je pense.



Ben nan, ça ne va pas le faire (dommage d'ailleurs, la forme "câble" est plus pratique que la forme "nappe" habituelle), j'ai besoin d'au moins 50 cm, voire 55 entre la prise du bout et celle du milieu, et j'ai besoin des deux prises, j'ai deux disques à connecter  ou alors, il me faudrait deux nappes, je mettrais alors les deux disques en "master", ma carte le permet, mais deux nappes, ça ferait chargé.

Bon, pas grave, à l'occasion, j'irais voir à la dernière "boutique PC" qui reste près de chez moi.


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2013)

Ok, je pensais qu'il fallait seulement de la carte mère au disque, j'avais pas saisi qu'il fallait les 60cm entre celle du milieu et celle de la fin
Si tu trouve une rallonge mâle/femelle tu sais où demander


----------



## claude72 (20 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peux pas, c'est un Fw800, pas d'emplacement pour y mettre un ZIP


Bien fâché, ça se fait !!!





> (et de toute façon, il est plein jusqu'à la gueule : 4 disques durs* et  deux lecteurs optiques).


Là, d'accord, l'argument est imparable !!! 

Mais tu peux mettre le Zip IDE dans ton boîtier IDE/USB...

Je viens d'aller fouiller dans mon grenier, j'ai bien 3 Zip SCSI : donc tu as le choix ! soit 3 Syquest (et 10 disques) soit 3 Zip (et tu me dis combien tu veux de disquettes).






> (*) Tiens, d'ailleurs, à ce propos, si toi ou quelqu'un d'autre avait  une très longue nappe IDE (60 cm au moins), ça m'arrangerait, ça me  permettrait de connecter deux de ces disques sur ma carte ATA100/133 au  lieu du contrôleur ATA66 de la carte mère (le Fw800 a deux contrôleurs  pour les disques durs, mais un seul est un ATA100, le second, celui pour  les disques sous les lecteurs optiques, est un ATA66, et je n'arrive  pas à trouver une nappe assez longue pour connecter ces deux disques à  ma carte PCI, bien que celle ci soit sur le slot le plus proche des  disques.


Oh ??? il te faut si long que ça ??? pourtant le G4 n'est pas si gros !!!

J'en ai une longue que j'utilise dans un G3, pour brancher un 2e disque sur le connecteur du 1er canal, et finalement il a fallu que je me la fasse moi-même (à partir d'une nappe de 1 m acheté dans un magasin PC, j'ai viré un connecteur d'extrémité, coupé au ras du central et re-serti le connecteur démonté à l'emplacement qui me convenait...) mais c'était de la nappe simple, pour de l'ATA16...
... alors que pour ta carte ATA100/133 il te faut une nappe blindée, et ça c'est plus que délicat à sertir soi-même !!!


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Bien fâché, ça se fait !!!
> J'en ai une longue que



comme quoi hors contexte !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Mais tu peux mettre le Zip IDE dans ton boîtier IDE/USB...



Ben, c'est pas un boîtier, c'est juste un bridge flottant, un peu comme celui là (que j'ai aussi, d'ailleurs), mais qui fait juste IDE, pas SATA. Cela dit, c'est vrai que ça devrait pouvoir le faire si Invité est d'accord, et ça serait moins encombrant que les Syquest !



claude72 a dit:


> Je viens d'aller fouiller dans mon grenier, j'ai bien 3 Zip SCSI : donc tu as le choix ! soit 3 Syquest (et 10 disques) soit 3 Zip (et tu me dis combien tu veux de disquettes).



Ben en fait un seul Zip SCSI suffirait, mais si tu tiens à te débarrasser des trois, je mettrais les deux autres dans le topic des dons ! Pour les disquettes, deux ou trois suffiraient (pitin, j'en ai donné au moins dix avec mon dernier lecteur ZIP SCSI :rateau



claude72 a dit:


> Oh ??? il te faut si long que ça ??? pourtant le G4 n'est pas si gros !!!



Ben oui, mais le chemin n'est pas direct, faut faire le tour de la carte graphique, éviter de trop perturber le refroidissement (il y a un ventilo mal placé, si je le masque, ça va chauffer là dedans, et il est bien assez bruyant comme ça pour que je n'ai pas envie que le ventilo principal s'emballe !



claude72 a dit:


> J'en ai une longue que j'utilise dans un G3, pour brancher un 2e disque sur le connecteur du 1er canal, et finalement il a fallu que je me la fasse moi-même (à partir d'une nappe de 1 m acheté dans un magasin PC, j'ai viré un connecteur d'extrémité, coupé au ras du central et re-serti le connecteur démonté à l'emplacement qui me convenait...) mais c'était de la nappe simple, pour de l'ATA16...
> ... alors que pour ta carte ATA100/133 il te faut une nappe blindée, et ça c'est plus que délicat à sertir soi-même !!!



Je ne sais pas trop, les nappes d'origine ne sont pas blindées, pas plus celle du bas (ATA66) que celle du haut (ATA100), mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont très courtes, 10-15 cm tout au plus. cela dit, blinder une nappe simple je sais faire, du papier alu et de l'adhésif, le tout relié à une masse quelconque par un bête fil, et ça roule !



Invité a dit:


> Ok, je pensais qu'il fallait seulement de la carte mère au disque, j'avais pas saisi qu'il fallait les 60cm entre celle du milieu et celle de la fin&#8230;
> Si tu trouve une rallonge mâle/femelle tu sais où demander&#8230;



En fait, s'il n'y a pas plus de 10 cm entre les prises des disques, 60 cm suffisent, mais généralement, il y a beaucoup plus, au moins le double, et du coup, la prise du milieu n'arrive pas jusqu'au second disque. Cela dit, sur ma carte, il y a deux bus, je me demande si je ne vais pas tenter deux nappes ordinaires en mettant les deux disques chacun sur son contrôleur, en master !

Cela dit, ça c'est moins important, malgré les deux disques en ATA66, les 4 disques en RAID 0, ça marche du feu de dieu, bien mieux qu'un disque SATA !


----------



## claude72 (21 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en fait un seul Zip SCSI suffirait, mais si tu tiens à te débarrasser des trois, je mettrais les deux autres dans le topic des dons !


Pour les SyQuest, oui, je donne les 3 en lot...

Pour les disquettes, pas de problème pour 3 ! (j'en ai une bonne  vingtaine... dont certaines toutes neuves, encore dans l'emballage d'origine !!!  et, en plus, en recherchant celles qui sont éparpillées un peu partout  dans la maison, j'ai retrouvé un 4e lecteur... )

Pour les Zip, non je ne tiens pas particulièrement à me débarrasser des trois : si tu as besoin des trois, je te donne les trois-qui-sont-donc-quatre-maintenant (tu as 2 portables + le G4, j'en avais conclu qu'il t'en fallait 3 !!!)... mais si tu n'en veux qu'un ou deux, je t'en donne un ou deux (deux ça sera peut-être plus pratique ?) et je laisse les autres en attente dans le grenier... et puis je les ressortirai le jour où quelqu'un en aura besoin (toi ou un autre), ou je ferais un lot le jour où je déciderai de me débarraser de tout ce qui est SCSI !!!

C'est toi qui décide : tu vois avec Invité pour son Zip IDE...
(l'avantage, c'est que "modifié" en USB, il devient alors beaucoup plus polyvalent !!! et tu n'as plus besoin de le laisser à demeure sur le G4)
... et tu me dis ce que tu veux.





> Ben oui, mais le chemin n'est pas direct


Oui, d'accord, autant pour moi : je confonds l'emplacement des disques ATA66 avec celui des ATA100... (qui, grâce à son orientation différente, devrait avoir besoin de moins de longueur)





> Je ne sais pas trop, les nappes d'origine ne sont pas blindées,


Si, si, elles sont blindées : à partir de l'ATA33 les nappes sont blindées...

... pas extérieurement, comme un blindage tressé autour d'un fil audio ou un fil d'antenne...

... mais entre les fils : c'est à dire qu'il y a un fil relié à la masse entre chacun des 40 fils "normaux"... regardes les petites nappes d'un G3 B/B (le premier à avoir de l'ATA33) ou d'un G4, et tu verras que les fils sont plus fins et plus serrés que sur une vieille nappe normale d'un G3 gris (qui n'avait que de l'ATA16) ou plus ancien !
(au niveau du sertissage des fils dans le connecteur, il y a 3 rangées de "picots" : celle du centre est à la masse, pour relier les fils de blindage intermédiaire)

Et, pour des transferts à 133 MB/s il vaut mieux utiliser les nappes blindées adaptées !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Pour les Zip, non je ne tiens pas particulièrement à me débarrasser des trois : si tu as besoin des trois, je te donne les trois-qui-sont-donc-quatre-maintenant (tu as 2 portables + le G4, j'en avais conclu qu'il t'en fallait 3 !!!)... mais si tu n'en veux qu'un ou deux, je t'en donne un ou deux



Ben en fait pour le Zip SCSI, un seul me suffit, de toutes façons, je n'aurais qu'un seul adaptateur HDI30 - DB25 (il est en route, posté avant-hier soir, selon le vendeur), donc, définitivement un seul lecteur me suffit. J'ai vu avec invité, il va m'envoyer le Zip ATA, donc, j'aurais un lecteur pour le "new world" et un lecteur pour "l'old world".



claude72 a dit:


> C'est toi qui décide : tu vois avec Invité pour son Zip IDE...
> (l'avantage, c'est que "modifié" en USB, il devient alors beaucoup plus polyvalent !!! et tu n'as plus besoin de le laisser à demeure sur le G4)
> ... et tu me dis ce que tu veux.



Ben nan, en fait je l'utiliserais soit avec le Pismo, soit avec mon iBook G4 (mon MBP est en "lecture seule" sur l'HFS, because 10.6), soit, éventuellement sur le G4.

Bon, pour ce que je souhaite, je confirme, c'est un lecteur SCSI, et deux ou trois disquettes.

Merci à toi


----------



## claude72 (21 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour ce que je souhaite, je confirme, c'est un lecteur SCSI, et deux ou trois disquettes.


Ok, pas de problème, je t'envoie ça dès que possible : cette semaine, ça me paraît difficile, donc ce sera la semaine prochaine : je te préviens dès que c'est parti.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Ok, pas de problème, je t'envoie ça dès que possible : cette semaine, ça me paraît difficile, donc ce sera la semaine prochaine : je te préviens dès que c'est parti.



Pas de problème, il n'y a pas le feu, tu fais ça quand tu peux, ça sera bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2013)

Bon, le lecteur d'Invité est bien arrivé. Pas pu le tester faute de disque, mais une fois connecté à mon bridge USB, il semble bien reconnu par le système.

Reste un problème auquel je n'avais pas pensé : retrouver des extensions pour que le Zip SCSI soit reconnu par mes tromblons pré-diluviens. Bon, Google est mon ami 

Cela dit, c'est pas rédhibitoire, l'extension ne sert qu'à faire reconnaitre le Zip comme lecteur de disquettes zip, sans elle, il n'est reconnu que comme disque externe, c'est juste plus contraignant, c'est tout.


----------



## claude72 (30 Mars 2013)

Comme les Zip existaient dans certains Mac à partir du G3 (je crois), les extensions nécessaires pour le faire fonctionner se trouvent dans l'OS 8.
Sinon, je crois que j'ai encore une disquette d'origine fournie avec un Zip, et qui contient les drivers pour des systèmes d'avant le 8 si j'ai bonne mémoire... Donc si tu as besoin je peux regarder et t'envoyer ce driver par mél si je retrouve la disquette, et si elle n'a pas été reformatée depuis !!!

(j'ai rassemblé tous les morceaux pour toi dans une boîte, fermée, scotché une étiquette avec ton nom et ton adresse... il me reste plus qu'à trouver un peu de temps un matin pour aller à la Poste : je pense que mardi ça va être possible...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Comme les Zip existaient dans certains Mac à partir du G3 (je crois)



Nan m'sieu, c'était avant le G3 : dans le 9600, pas longtemps avant, donc, mais avant, le Zip interne a débuté sur cette machine, puis est passé par les G3 beiges, avant d'atterrir dans le blanc/bleu, puis dans les G4 "anthracite" !



claude72 a dit:


> les extensions nécessaires pour le faire fonctionner se trouvent dans l'OS 8.
> Sinon, je crois que j'ai encore une disquette d'origine fournie avec un Zip, et qui contient les drivers pour des systèmes d'avant le 8 si j'ai bonne mémoire... Donc si tu as besoin je peux regarder et t'envoyer ce driver par mél si je retrouve la disquette, et si elle n'a pas été reformatée depuis !!!
> 
> (j'ai rassemblé tous les morceaux pour toi dans une boîte, fermée, scotché une étiquette avec ton nom et ton adresse... il me reste plus qu'à trouver un peu de temps un matin pour aller à la Poste : je pense que mardi ça va être possible...)



Te casse pas la nenette, je les ai retrouvé tout à l'heure dans ma collection de CD. Le problème, c'est que la collec manque un poil de classement, et que je ne me souviens pas de tous les détails de cette époque, d'où mon post précédent.

Maintenant, reste à vérifier que le 7.5.5 et le 7.6.1 les digère bien, mais dans mon souvenir, c'était bien le cas à l'époque (d'ailleurs faut que je vérifie, si ça se trouve elles se trouvent aussi sur le CD du 1400 &#8230; Qui, hélas, est dépourvu de lecteur de CD :rateau.


----------



## claude72 (31 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan m'sieu, c'était avant le G3 : dans le 9600, pas longtemps avant, donc...


Oui, effectivement, tu as raison !

Heureusement que j'avais mis "je crois" entre parenthèses : je sentais bien que mon info n'était pas sûre... en plus, maintenant que tu en parles, je me rappelle que j'ai eu un 8600 avec Zip intégré !!!
De memoire, la série des 9600/8600/7300 étaient livrés avec un système 7.55, et le G3 beige à été le premier à avoir un OS 8... je suis sûr qu'il y a un driver Zip dans l'OS 8 pour les G3...

... mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu de driver Zip dans le 7.55 ??? pourtant, il devait y en avoir un pour les 8600/9600 équippés d'un Zip !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> ... mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu de driver Zip dans le 7.55 ??? pourtant, il devait y en avoir un pour les 8600/9600 équippés d'un Zip !



Là, je ne suis pas sûr, mais il me semble bien que dans le CD de mes 5500, il y était. Par contre, pas dans celui de mon 5300 ou de mon 1400, mais là, c'est du 7.5.3. Je vais regarder s'il y est sur mon CD de 7.6 (mais là, c'est un CD "boite", ils ne le mettaient peut-être que dans les CD "Machine" ?

Bon, pas pu voir sur le 7.6, tout y est sous forme de paquets, mais il y est sur mon CD 8.5 (boite) et sur celui de 8.6 (PB Wallstreet, et là, en deux versions : "USB" et "Autres"). Il est aussi sur mes CD "OS 9", mais, je confirme, pas sur le "7.5.3" du 1400.


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2013)

Difficile de se souvenir. C'était plus simple avec les Syquest qu'on formattait en automount. Pas besoin de drivers ! 

Pour plein de petites raisons de ce genre je n'aimais pas le zip, d'autant que je n'ai jamais eu les problèmes de fiabilité que tu me disais avoir eu 

Bon courage quand même, tu es proche de la solution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Difficile de se souvenir. C'était plus simple avec les Syquest qu'on formattait en automount. Pas besoin de drivers !
> 
> Pour plein de petites raisons de ce genre je n'aimais pas le zip, d'autant que je n'ai jamais eu les problèmes de fiabilité que tu me disais avoir eu
> 
> Bon courage quand même, tu es proche de la solution.



Comme quoi, l'expérience &#8230; De mon côté, j'ai eu plusieurs Zip sans jamais rencontrer de problème (contrairement aux Jaz, avec lesquels, j'ai rencontré des problèmes assez similaires à ceux du Syquest).

Par ailleurs, le Zip fonctionne très bien sans pilote sous OS 9 ou plus vieux, faut juste utiliser un utilitaire genre SCSI Probe pour le remonter quand il a été éjecté, les pilotes, c'est juste un peu plus pratique, et sous OS X, pas besoin de pilote.


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme quoi, l'expérience  De mon côté, j'ai eu plusieurs Zip sans jamais rencontrer de problème (contrairement aux Jaz, avec lesquels, j'ai rencontré des problèmes assez similaires à ceux du Syquest).
> 
> Par ailleurs, le Zip fonctionne très bien sans pilote sous OS 9 ou plus vieux, faut juste utiliser un utilitaire genre SCSI Probe pour le remonter quand il a été éjecté, les pilotes, c'est juste un peu plus pratique, et sous OS X, pas besoin de pilote.



Oui alors que moi au boulot, les médias ZIP étaient pas du tout fiable. Ca m'a vraiment dégouté de la marque ...  

Enfin bon, in fine, tu as réussi à transférer tout ce que tu voulais ? 

Quand je pense que j'ai aidé à faire le vide aux Ulis quand Apple a dégagé tout ses vieux matos, et qu'il y avait des piles de DD SCSI Apple SCXX, j'aurais du en prendre une dizaine


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Enfin bon, in fine, tu as réussi à transférer tout ce que tu voulais ?



Pas encore, j'attends encore le colis de Claude72, il m'a dit qu'il allait essayer de le poster ces jour ci (peut-être aujourd'hui).


----------



## claude72 (2 Avril 2013)

Il doit être parti maintenant, car je l'ai posté cet après-midi vers 15 h.


*******


(Jaz, je n'avais pas acheté car j'ai vu une amie avoir beaucoup de problèmes...

... Zip, j'amais eu de souci...

... SyQuest 5,25 pouces 44/88/200 : beaucoup d'emmerdements, croissants proportionnellement avec la capacité des disques !!! (donc beaucoup plus avec les 200 qu'avec les 44)

... Syquest 3,5 pouces 2e génération EZ135/230 : pas de problème, mais je ne les ai pas beaucoup utilisés, car vu les énormes problèmes des 135/270 Mo 1re génération et l'arrivée des Zip (qui en plus étaient montés d'origine sur certains Mac), les SyQuest avait alors perdu beaucoup de terrain !!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Il doit être parti maintenant, car je l'ai posté cet après-midi vers 15 h.



Je t'en remercie, je te fais signe dès qu'il arrive 



claude72 a dit:


> ... SyQuest 5,25 pouces 44/88/200 : beaucoup d'emmerdements, croissants proportionnellement avec la capacité des disques !!! (donc beaucoup plus avec les 200 qu'avec les 44)
> 
> ... Syquest 3,5 pouces 2e génération EZ135/230 : pas de problème, mais je ne les ai pas beaucoup utilisés, car vu les énormes problèmes des 135/270 Mo 1re génération et l'arrivée des Zip (qui en plus étaient montés d'origine sur certains Mac), les SyQuest avait alors perdu beaucoup de terrain !!!)



En ce qui me concerne, je ne parlais que des 5,25, les 3,5, je ne savais même pas que ça avait existé, entre les Syquest 5,25 et les Zip, j'employais des disques "magnéto-optiques" (des têtes magnétiques guidées par le laser, ce qui permettait de caser 230 Mo sur une disquette 3,5 pouces spécifique (elle ressemblait à un petit CD dans une coque de disquette 3,5 un peu plus épaisse), qui étaient lents, mais assez fiables, je dois dire, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu le moindre problème avec. Quand le Zip 100 est arrivé, il compensait sa moindre capacité par une vitesse bien plus intéressante. je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester le Zip 250.


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je t'en remercie, je te fais signe dès qu'il arrive
> 
> 
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je ne parlais que des 5,25, les 3,5, je ne savais même pas que ça avait existé, entre les Syquest 5,25 et les Zip, j'employais des disques "magnéto-optiques" (des têtes magnétiques guidées par le laser, ce qui permettait de caser 230 Mo sur une disquette 3,5 pouces spécifique (elle ressemblait à un petit CD dans une coque de disquette 3,5 un peu plus épaisse), qui étaient lents, mais assez fiables, je dois dire, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu le moindre problème avec. Quand le Zip 100 est arrivé, il compensait sa moindre capacité par une vitesse bien plus intéressante. je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester le Zip 250.



Je n'ai eu que du Syquest 3"5, c'est peut-être pour ça que tout fonctionne encore bien aujourd'hui  Le vrai avantage que ça bootait en externe quasi aussi vite qu'un DD. Ca m'a énormément servi (et ça va me resservir l'an prochain pour notre expo, dommage que Pascal soit pas du coin, je suis sur qu'il aurait été intéressé).


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> dommage que Pascal soit pas du coin, je suis sur qu'il aurait été intéressé).



D'autant que j'aurais été en mesure de ne pas venir les mains vides


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'autant que j'aurais été en mesure de ne pas venir les mains vides



Ca c'est clair que ça m'aiderait bien ! 

Tu as un an pour déménager sur Lyon !!!


----------



## claude72 (3 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai eu que du Syquest 3"5...


Lequel !!!

1re génération, 135 ou 270 (si j'ai bonne mémoire)...

... ou EZ (135/230) ?



**********



 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... j'employais des disques "magnéto-optiques" (des têtes magnétiques guidées par le laser, ce qui permettait de caser 230 Mo sur une disquette 3,5 pouces spécifique (elle ressemblait à un petit CD dans une coque de disquette 3,5 un peu plus épaisse)...


J'en avais un aussi dans les trucs divers et antiques que j'ai pu récupérer... mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner !

En fait, comme j'étais dans l'imprimerie et la PAO, j'ai suivi les autres (graphistes et imprimeurs) et acheté ce qu'ils utilisaient pour rester compatibles avec le plus de collègues et graphistes possible. Et donc après les SyQuest 5,25, ça a été les Zip...

... puis le CD gravable est arrivé... suivi d'internet...


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2013)

Tiens, au fait, Pascal. C'est quel genre de Zip que je t'ai envoyé ?
Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé faute de disque


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Lequel !!!
> 
> 1re génération, 135 ou 270 (si j'ai bonne mémoire)...
> 
> ... ou EZ (135/230) ?



105 Mo en première génération, puis EZ135 

J'utilise surtout le 105 Mo, pour lequel j'ai même trouvé un pack de 5 cartouches neuves en Suisse il y a 3 ans  J'ai donc assez de cartouches (une bonne douzaine en 105 et un eu plus en 135) Je peux donc "cloner" tous mes vieux Macs avec ça, c'est d'ailleurs le gros boulot qui m'attend avant de tout remettre en état (je veux dire prêt pour exposition) pour l'an prochain


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, au fait, Pascal. C'est quel genre de Zip que je t'ai envoyé ?
> Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé faute de disque



Comment ça, quel genre de Zip ? Un Zip IDE (ATAPI, pour être précis)


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment ça, quel genre de Zip ? Un Zip IDE (ATAPI, pour être précis)



Non, je croyais que les D7 avait une certaine capacité


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Non, je croyais que les D7 avait une certaine capacité



Ah ! C'est un Zip 100, c'est marqué dessus.

Cela dit, le troisième et dernier paquet, celui de Claude 72 est arrivé ce matin (Claude, je te renouvelle mes remerciements ).

J'ai donc pu tester après déballage.

Donc, le Zip ATAPI conjugué avec mon bridge USB fonctionne parfaitement, quoi que d'une lenteur qui est dur d'une part à l'USB1 de mon Pismo, et d'autre part à son utilisation sous Tiger, sans pilote Iomega, donc, je pense que sous OS 9 avec le pilotes Iomega spécifique USB il ira un peu plus vite, mais de toute façon, je n'ai jamais vu un ZIP USB aller aussi vite qu'un SCSI (mais mon bridge étant USB2, je pense que sur mon PM G4, il va pouvoir rivaliser, là).

Ensuite le ZIP SCSI de Claude 72 : là, émotion dès le départ, une fois tout branché, rien ne marche :afraid:

Un examen rapide des divers éléments, et je vois que sur le lecteur, la petite loupiote verte reste obstinément éteinte. Est-ce le lecteur ou l'alim ? 

Test rapide de l'alim : zéro volt en sortie, c'est elle ! Je la débranche en me disant que je vais encore galérer, et là, surprise, le bloc d'alim Iomega n'est pas collé, mais vissé &#8230; Joie !

Après ouverture et examen à la loupe (et au contrôleur) des divers éléments, il semble y avoir un problème au niveau du primaire du transfo, en me calant directement dessus, il y a continuité, mais en testant à partir du plot d'arrivée du courant secteur, rien, nada !

Bon, je regarde attentivement sous le circuit imprimé, et là, à peine perceptible, j'aperçois une fêlure dans une des soudures du primaire du transfo. Une goutte d'étain plus mon pistolet à souder, et revissage des trois vis plus tard, je rebranches le tout, et là, ça y est, la loupiotte verte s'allume. Mon PB1400 ne monte toutefois pas la disquette, mais infos système Apple du 7.6.1 voit le lecteur, et la disquette qu'il reconnait pour ce qu'elle est.

Transfert d'une extension et d'un TdB, plus re-démarrage du 1400 plus tard, et ça y est, l'icône de la disquette ZIP est sur le bureau. Tirée sur la corbeille, la disquette s'éjecte, remise dans le lecteur, elle remonte.

Plus qu'à installer l'extension dans le système du 190, et tous mes transferts vont être simplifiés. En outre, comme il est possible de démarrer les machines depuis un système sur ZIP SCSI, ça va aussi me simplifier grandement la maintenance, plus besoin de pinailler au micro-octet près pour pouvoir faire une disquette de démarrage avec un utilitaire de réparation plus efficace que celui d'Apple ! :rateau:

Bon, en un mot comme en cent : *tout fonctionne !*

Encore merci aux deux généreux donateurs 


EDIT : mais quand même, je regrette l'adaptateur HDI30->DB25 compact que j'avais avant et que j'ai donné, il ne fonctionnait pas mieux que celui que j'ai acheté, mais il prenait nettement moins de place :sick


----------



## claude72 (4 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> 105 Mo en première génération...


Ah, c'est 105 ??? j'avais cru me rappeler de 135... comme quoi, après 40 ans la mémoire c'est plus ça...

... par contre, je me rappelle qu'ils avaient une très mauvaise réputation !



************





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, le troisième et dernier paquet, celui de Claude 72 est arrivé ce matin (Claude, je te renouvelle mes remerciements ).


De rien !

D'ailleurs, c'est plutôt moi qui devrais te remercier, car je sais que ce Zip aura une 2e vie !!!

(si tu as besoin, j'en ai encore 3...)





> Ensuite le ZIP SCSI de Claude 72 : là, émotion dès le départ, une fois tout branché, rien ne marche :afraid:


Ah me...de !!! je suis désolé, mais je ne l'ai pas vérifié avant de l'envoyer :rose:
Tout ça c'était du matériel qui fonctionnait, que j'ai vérifié quand je l'ai récupéré ou que j'ai vu fonctionner, donc je n'ai pas pris la peine de revérifier avant expédition !!!





> Bon, je regarde attentivement sous le circuit imprimé, et là, à peine  perceptible, j'aperçois une fêlure dans une des soudures du primaire du  transfo. Une goutte d'étain plus mon pistolet à souder, et revissage des  trois vis plus tard, je rebranches le tout, et là, ça y est, la  loupiotte verte s'allume.


Ouf !!! heureusement que tu te débrouilles en électronique !!!

(la soudure félée est peut-être arrivé pendant le transport... parfois, La Poste n'est pas tendre avec les colis !!!)

Ceci dit, si la panne avait été irréparable, je t'en aurait envoyé un autre (j'ai au moins un bloc d'alimentation en rab, peut-être deux...)





> Bon, en un mot comme en cent : *tout fonctionne !*


C'est super !


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Bravo Pascal, et super ton coup de fer à souder. C'est le genre de truc que je ne maitrise plus avec le temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo Pascal, et super ton coup de fer à souder. C'est le genre de truc que je ne maitrise plus avec le temps



Vi, et hier, j'ai complètement démonté le PB 1400* pour voir s'il n'y avait pas "une petite fêlure" sous la carte mère, au niveau du port série, malheureusement, il n'y en avait pas, donc pas eu de "coup de fer à souder miracle", dommage  :mouais:

(*) Non non ! Après remontage, il fonctionne toujours parfaitement. Bon, je vous laisse, j'ai la nappe vidéo de mon Duo 230 à changer ! :rateau:


EDIT : Bon, le Duo 230, on verra dans la semaine, finalement, là, j'ai fait autre chose, et ça m'a incidemment permis de mesurer l'utilité du HFS+ : sur le disque dur du 1400, un 2 Go, je le rappelle, j'ai un dossier qui affiche 56 Mo au compteur* (beaucoup de fichiers dedans, dans les 400). Transféré sur une disquette ZIP, ce même dossier ne pèse plus que &#8230; 44 Mo* !  Je ne sais pas combien de secteur le HFS affecte par bloc sur un disque de 2 Go, mais ça doit être astronomique ! :afraid:

(*) Note pour ceux qui ne sont pas familiers avec ce genre de notion : les disques durs ont des secteurs de 512 Ko, qui sont regroupés en blocs, le nombre de secteurs par bloc est variable, mais toujours pair. En HFS+, par défaut, ce nombre est fixé à 8 secteurs par bloc, soit 4 Ko, et un bloc ne peut être affecté qu'à un seul fichier, donc, tout fichier d'une taille inférieure à 4 Ko occupera 4 Ko sur le disque, un fichier de 5 Ko en occupera 8, etc. En HFS, ce nombre de bloc est variable, en fonction de la taille du disque. Il correspond au nombre de secteurs du disque divisé par le nombre maxi de fichiers que peut contenir un disque HFS (je ne me souviens plus combien c'est, mais ça doit être un truc comme 32768 ou 65536), donc plus le disque est gros, et plus il y a de secteurs dans un bloc, donc sur un tel disque, un fichier de 1 Ko peut en occuper 32, 64, ou 128 (je parle de Ko, là), voire même plus. Là, la somme des tailles des fichiers de mon dossier est identique sur le disque et sur le ZIP, mais leur occupation de place disque, elle ne l'est pas, un bloc du ZIP ayant beaucoup moins de secteurs qu'un bloc du disque, donc, sur le disque, on a beaucoup plus de place perdue du fait de tous les blocs qui ne sont que (très pour certains) partiellement occupés.


----------



## claude72 (5 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En HFS, ce nombre de bloc est variable, en fonction de la taille du disque. Il correspond au nombre de secteurs du disque divisé par le nombre maxi de fichiers que peut contenir un disque HFS (je ne me souviens plus combien c'est, mais ça doit être un truc comme 32768 ou 65536)


65536 (2 puissance 16)





> Je ne sais pas combien de secteur le HFS affecte par bloc sur un disque de 2 Go, mais ça doit être astronomique !


2 x 1024 x 1024 / 65536 = 32 Ko



Qui peut se décomposer comme suit :
= 2 x 2^10 x 2^10 / 2^16
= 2 x 2^(10+10-16)
= 2 x 2^4
= 2 x 16
= 32


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> 65536 (2 puissance 16)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valà, donc maintenant, on sait que, sur un disque de 2 Go, 100 fichiers de 1 Ko chacun prendront 400 Ko de place s'il est formaté en HFS+, et un peu plus de 3 Mo sur le même disque, formaté en HFS !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2013)

Bon, aujourd'hui, aucun "coup de fer à souder" n'y fera. Je comptais changer la nappe d'écran de mon PB250 (je dis "nappe d'écran", et pas "nappe vidéo", parce qu'en fait, elle achemine tout : la vidéo, l'alimentation électrique de l'écran, rétro-éclairage compris, le son et (c'est là que le bat blesse pour moi) les signaux des 4 boutons de réglage du rétro-éclairage.

Le problème, c'est que à la jonction entre le bas de l'écran et le cache central, entre les deux charnières, elle frotte sur le bord du dit cache, ce qui finit par la couper. Sur la mienne, 3 des 4 pistes des boutons de l'écran sont "out". Comme j'ai une épave de Duo 230 en stock (carte mère morte), je me dis "pas de problème : c'est le même modèle : échange standard !

Bernique, la nappe de mon épave souffre du même mal, au même endroit, mais à un stade plus avancé de la maladie (au moins 5 ou 6 pistes coupées).

Donc, résultat : je suis à la recherche d'une épave de Duo 210 ou 230 (mais pas 250 et suivants, c'était pas la même nappe), qu'on se le dise.

Par ailleurs, si, avec cette épave, il y avait le modèle intermédiaire de dock (pas celui où on rentre la machine dedans, celui qui se fixe derrière, un peu plus gros que celui de base, et qui comprend, en plus des prises ADB et HDI 20 du lecteur de disquettes, la prise HDI30 du SCSI, ça m'arrangerait !


----------



## claude72 (6 Avril 2013)

Désolé, je n'ai pas ça... ou plus exactement plus ça ! j'avais un machin portable dans un dock, mais tu n'en avais pas voulu... et aujourd'hui il est probablement parti à la poubelle).

Bon, pour ta nappe, je suppose que c'est une espèce de circuit imprimé souple avec des pistes dessus qui se clipse directement dans un connecteur dont les contacts se placent sur les pistes (avec éventuellement un renfort en plastique plus épais à l'extrémité) ???

Si c'est ça :

- est-ce que tu as essayé les produits miracles (genre verni argenté) qui servent à "régénérer" ce genre de circuit imprimé souple ?

- sinon, quel est son pas ? (2,54 mm ?) est-ce que la nappe est branchée aux 2 extrémités ou branchée à l'une et soudée à l'autre ? et est-ce qu'il y a la place où mettre des fils ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> - sinon, quel est son pas ? (2,54 mm ?) est-ce que la nappe est branchée aux 2 extrémités ou branchée à l'une et soudée à l'autre ? et est-ce qu'il y a la place où mettre des fils ?



C'est une nappe de largeur variable de 25 pistes, dont trois plus larges (l'alimentation électrique, j'imagine) : au niveau du connecteur côté écran (connecteur "clipsé" pour reprendre ta terminologie), elle fait 20 mm de large, mais l'endroit où elle est coupée, elle n'en fait plus que 10, avant de remonter à 15 au niveau du connecteur côté carte mère (un connecteur 30 broches, dont 5 "sont "en l'air", là). Au niveau de la coupure, il y a 15 pistes dans une largeur de 5 mm. dans la nappe de mon Duo, la coupure fait à peine 1 mm et trois pistes sont coupées. Sur la nappe de mon épave, près de la moitié de ces 15 pistes sont coupées.

Sur ma machine, les trois pistes coupées correspondent au deux boutons de luminosité, et au bouton de baisse du contraste e l'écran. J'ai réussi à retrouver un niveau où l'écran est lisible, et j'ai consolidé la nappe avec du scotch pour éviter que la coupure ne s'élargisse, mais cette coupure est située juste dans la partie de la nappe qui s'enroule autour de la charnière de l'écran, donc, impossible d'y passer des fils en parallèle (sans parler des soudures espacées de moins de 1 mm à réaliser &#8230; Avec mon pistolet à souder de 100W :rateau.


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2013)

Je dois surement avoir un problème similaire sur mon 520 car l'affichage se coupe avec certaines orientations de l'écran. Bon le jour ou je bricole, je t'en reparlerais. Sinon je suis passé voir Berthold hier, récupérer quelques iMacs pour les écoles, c'était bien sympa de le revoir  Et j'ai récupéré une boite vide de kit localtalk


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Et j'ai récupéré une boite vide de kit localtalk



Ben moi, j'en ai une boite pleine !


----------



## claude72 (7 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au niveau de la coupure, il y a 15 pistes dans une largeur de 5 mm.


Bon, donc pas la peine d'essayer le vernis miracle !!! 





> C'est une nappe de largeur variable de 25 pistes, dont trois plus larges (l'alimentation électrique, j'imagine) : au niveau du connecteur côté écran (connecteur "clipsé" pour reprendre ta terminologie), elle fait 20 mm de large, mais l'endroit où elle est coupée, elle n'en fait plus que 10, avant de remonter à 15 au niveau du connecteur côté carte mère (un connecteur 30 broches, dont 5 "sont "en l'air", là).


Ok, donc ce n'est pas un pas standard... 





> ... mais  cette coupure est située juste dans la partie de la nappe qui s'enroule  autour de la charnière de l'écran, donc, impossible d'y passer des fils  en parallèle


Bon, ben je n'ai plus de solution à te proposer... 





> (sans parler des soudures espacées de moins de 1 mm à  réaliser &#8230; Avec mon pistolet à souder de 100W :rateau.


Ça ce n'est pas un problème : il est facile de trouver un fer plus petit !!!


Je pensais qu'il serait peut-être possible de réaliser deux petits morceaux de circuits imprimés fins avec :
- d'un côté des pistes à la dimension de chacun des deux connecteurs (de la carte-mère et de l'écran) de manière à ce qu'ils puissent être glissés dans les connecteurs à la place de la nappe,
- et de l'autre côté des oeillets ou des pattes suffisament espacés pour y souder des fils fins (avec un fer à souder adapté )...

... mais si tu dis qu'il n'est pas possible de passer des fils au niveau de la charnière, ma solution ne fonctionnera pas... désolé...

(ceci dit, maintenant je n'ai plus la possibilité de faire des circuits imprimés... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2013)

Tiens, je t'ai fait une photo :




Là, j'ai du mettre un scotch côté "connecteur écran", sinon, la nappe s'enroule comme autour de l'axe de la charnière. La coupure est pile à la hauteur de la jonction entre la partie "écran" de la coque, et la partie fixe entre les deux charnières.

Si jamais j'arrive à en trouver une intacte, je te garantie que je vais y coller un drôle de renfort à cet endroit là avant de la monter


----------



## claude72 (8 Avril 2013)

OK, je vois... en fait, ce ne sont pas seulement les pistes qui sont coupées, mais tout le bord de la nappe, donc pistes + support !

... et donc c'est cet endroit du bord de la nappe qui frotte sur la partie fixe de la charnière à chaque ouverture/fermeture de l'écran, pendant que la partie en bas de ta photo (donc entre la coupure et le connecteur) s'enroule et se déroule autour de la charnière

Franchement, si il n'y a pas la place pour y passer des fils, je ne vois pas comment réparer ça ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> je ne vois pas comment réparer ça ???



En trouvant une épave de Duo 210/230 où la nappe n'est pas abimée, ce qui risque de ne pas être de la tarte. :mouais:

Sinon, j'en ai un autre, de fer à souder, un 15 watts, mais lui, il n'arrive même plus à faire fondre la soudure  :rateau:


----------



## Invité (8 Avril 2013)

A ce propos, j'ai acheté un truc de ce genre pour moins de 25 port compris.
Ca a changé ma vie de soudeur nul


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

Tiens ? Pas con, ça !


----------

